# Useful equipment



## ReillyP (Mar 2, 2016)

Hey guys I'm just curious what equipment you have found most invaluable to you? I am talking things apart from lights and filters like aqua scaping equipment, water change stuff or just anything in general. I've got some marked syringes for dosing ferts and dechlor that I use daily


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Python for water changes. 
a 2 gallon size plastic bucket
Long tongs to pick up miscellaneous on the bottom of the my tank.
pH monitor
thermometer


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Turkey baster for feeding defrosted mysis shrimp & coral foods into my tanks.
Tongs & picker-uppers
Magnet cleaners, including a set with Easy blade attachments.
2L juice jugs for my Kalkwasser solution (adds Calcium & buffers my water at the same time).


----------



## Bobsidd (Dec 28, 2012)

Buckets and airline. For waterchanges and acclimating.


----------



## Rogo (Mar 1, 2015)

A long clear tube used for depositing food directly in front of my bichir; he's a slow eater so the catfish always get to the food before he does (This might be helpful if you encounter the same situation with any of your fish)


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

As others have said, I also like the long tongs for rearranging plants or decor, picking up something (broken off leaf, dead fish, etc), or spot feeding bloodworms. 

I use the little plastic measuring cups that come on the top of children's medicines (15-30 ml size) for dosing things like Stability and Stress Coat. 

I use a temperature gun instead of thermometers.

I have square-ish shaped bucket/container (it came from Costco and held cream puffs) that works great for removing substrate because I can lay it flat on it's side and easily push the substrate into it.

A turkey baster for removing uneaten food.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Big plastic syringes from medical shops for fast and accurate dosing. Sleeveless shirts for staying dry during work on tanks. 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rjjm (Jan 1, 2012)

Betta separator that hangs outside the tank and powered by air pump. I use it for slow mixing of salt or medications. It is slow so the fishes do not get stressed out from sudden change in water quality. Perfect for medications too. And of course for my king halfmoon dragonscale Betta


----------

